# Brenda Aloff's Get Conected with your Dog



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

does anyone have this book? if so any reviews?

debbie


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

I have this book and love it. I have all of Brenda Aloff's books. I also travel to Michigan with my dogs every year to work with Brenda for 3-4 days. She is wonderful!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks, i am looking possibley for some of her books used.

debbie


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I LOVE her body language book! I will have to check this one out thanks


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't have this one but I have her body language book too. Would love to go to Michigan to work with her!!!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i found the Get Connected book on Amazon.com for 32.00 it goes anywhere from 45-50.00

debbie


----------

